# Carb cycling



## Jnc123 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just wondering how many of you guys cycle carbs during a cut. And what are the pros and cons if any?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 6, 2018)

In order to burn fat, cells needs to be mobilized - fat is an efficient energy source and in a calorie deficit your body's natural response is to conserve energy.
Example Meal Plan - Can modify to fit your needs. Don't worry if you can't stick to the cycle perfectly, the basic idea is 2 days very low to no carbs, 1 day about 50-70 g/day moderate, 1 day high about 100-140g/day. There is an inverse relationship to carbs and healthy fats. Protein is stagnant at 1-2g/lean body weight. Closer to 2g if you train heavy/& frequent.


Day 1&2 No Carbs set to males 170lbs


Meal 1: Omelette 4-5 eggs whites, 2 whole eggs, broccoli, onions


Meal 2: 6-8 ounces (chicken, turkey meat, fish) with any type of green vegetable - with 1/2 avocado (2 tbs guacamole)


Meal 3: variation of 2 if possible, otherwise add 1 protein shake 


Meal 4: 6-8 ounce salmon or grass fed beef/bison w/ large salad


Snacks: 1-3/ day of either Quest bar, whey protein isolate, or organic sliced turkey breast
* add all natural peanut or almond butter to protein shake * use unsweetened almond milk** with turkey add handful of almonds


Day 3
Meal 1: 6 egg white omelette w/ onions, broccoli, peppers add 1/2 oatmeal for breakfast


Meal 2: turkey sandwich on Ezekiel bread w/ mustard


Meal 3: grilled chicken salad w/ tomatoes oil & vinegar (or protein shake)


Meal 4: lean protein 1 medium sweet potato w/ asparagus


Snacks: * keep the same. Try for protein shake after workout


Day 4
Same as day 3, add 1 Apple to your snack, and 100g blueberries to a protein shake (do not add the peanut or almond butter)


Repeat Cycle


*Days you plan on drinking be conscious to stay low in carbs


*if you plan on working on in the evening, try to not eat your first meal until 10am


*lift weights 4-5 days a week. Don't do cardio the first 3 weeks if you choice to follow


*Female's Keep protein between 100-125 grams/day  (this is about 2 whole chicken breasts, an egg white omelette consisting of 5 egg whites, and 1 protein shake)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 13, 2018)

The disadvantage of the open interview system is that it can be a poor experience for the candidate, especially if the candidate has to play guessing games on why the as appropriate was or wasn't added to the interview schedule. It can also reflect poorly on the company if they are scrambling at the last minute to add as appropriate interviewers to an interview schedule. There are no pros of cutting green trees, but sadly we don?t care and cons to be faced by our generations.

[FONT=q_serif][/FONT]


----------



## blergs. (Aug 15, 2018)

I like carb cycling. 1-2 days low carb 2-3 days med carb and 1-2 days high carb (cheat days)  and repeat. ofcourse also watching the general area of daily calorie amount.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 19, 2018)

My plan consisted of 2 carb days and they were on Monday and Thursday.


All other days I only ate a MAX of 50 carbs. On Carb days I would eat anywhere over 250 Carbs to replenish.


The only supplement I took was a fat burner.


----------

